# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Sliding Compound Mitre Saw

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
I am looking at purchasing a sliding compound mitre saw and was hoping I could get some feedback, reviews on the Makita and Bosch range. 
I will be using the saw for work and around the house so need one that will stand up to regular use.  I am leaning towards a makita 250mm saw but that is mainly due to it's popularity as a brand.  The Bosch saw of same size is obviously cheaper but is it suitable for regular use? and is it up there with the makitas, dewalts etc in terms of quality? 
If I could get some thoughts, experience and pros/cons it would be very much appreciated! 
Cheers

----------


## leeton

Well I have a Bosch...and very happy with it...I have done plenty of work around the house with it...and ocassionaly my son pinches it for work, he is an apprentice chippy...initially it came down to price for me, but I didn't want to get the real cheap stuff like GMC etc...the bosch appears to be built pretty solid and cuts good mitres...so not knowing about the Makita's and DeWalts, I am very happy with the Bosch.

----------


## cherub65

have both a dwalt 305mm and a makita 250mm, both excellent saws in there own right, we use makita for detailed work and the dewalt for framing etc. I personally prefer dawalt as it is more robust for worksites and i find it more adjustable. But its totally a personal thing (like holdens or fords) But try and save your bucks and grab a 305mm whatever brand you choose, capacity increase for cuts is so much better 
Get down to your local tool store and try playing with the different brands, see which you prefer, feel more comfortable with

----------


## deltoid

I've got a Ryobi 254mm 30cm slide one. Its been great for my renos so far. It is priced quite well as well. I think I paid $250. I figure so long as it lasts the warranty period (2 or 3 years, I can't remember) then it is worth the money.

----------


## welshy

I have had the Bosch GCM10S 254mm for approx 7 years, it is very rare that I dont use it every week, has not missed a beat, brilliant. A couple of years ago I bought the bosch table saw stand for it to sit on, dont know how I did all those years with out it & a few months ago I bought a wet/dry vacuum & have connected that up to the saw. Gotta love it. 
Cheers
Welshy

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for all the responses it is very much appreciated.  May have to get out there and look at the bosch range a little more as the budget available will be a deciding factor on which one also. 
Cheers

----------


## dib

I have a bosch GCM12?? 305mm, have only used for flooring and odds and ends but I think it;s great.  The only problem that I have came accross was when I had some one helping me out and they where cutting before it got up to speed and I had to do those cuts again to get square.  I briefly used a Ryobi but ended up taking it back as I was not so impressed.  I really like the left and right handed safety release and higher back - which where things I thought initilly where just gimmicks.

----------


## tobymcclure

the bosch sliding saw's are you talking about bosch blue or green, Because im in the same boat looking for something, but i seem to come up no where. It seems as though its either bottom end Ozito or high end $1000 and up ? ive looked and the best i found was the bosch blue range in the 10 inch . cant remember the codes and whaqt not . I thought you could get the bosch green series in a slider but every one at total tools, bunnings and mitre 10 say you cant ?? can some one help me too. $500 - 600 was the range i was hoping for ? am i in trouble for a good quality saw in that price range ? would only ever be for home use

----------

